# Jeep XJ setup advice



## 93 cherokee (Nov 30, 2010)

I have a 93 Jeep Cherokee Laredo, I'm looking to move more snow with something other than a snowblower. What size blade should I use? and what should I do about mounting it? I live in Canada so would have alot of snow to play in. Any help would be great. ive already been looking for used stuff so i am on a budget. thank you!

```

```


----------



## PlowingUpward (Nov 16, 2010)

*Cherokee Plow*



93 cherokee;1131550 said:


> I have a 93 Jeep Cherokee Laredo, I'm looking to move more snow with something other than a snowblower. What size blade should I use? and what should I do about mounting it? I live in Canada so would have alot of snow to play in. Any help would be great. ive already been looking for used stuff so i am on a budget. thank you!
> 
> ```
> 
> ```


I was in the same boat you are in last year when I was looking for the right size plow for my 2000 xj cherokee limited. I wanted a strong plow but also not something too big and heavy that it would rip and bend the uni body apart. If you are going to be doing a lot of plowing residential or commercial you may want to look into some frame stiffeners to weld or bolt to the uni body. Also consider some Timbrens airbags, or other front suspension enhancement/support to eliminate sag on the front suspension.

I put a lighter 7.5 foot sno way 22 series with down pressure on my jeep and it has done really well and I really like it being 7.5 foot wide it saves a lot of time. The down pressure with sno way is also awesome if you do any back dragging. If I were to do it again I probably would go with a little heavier duty plow next time because I do 60 or so driveways per storm and it will trip occasionally if it is really wet or if there is frozen ice. Here is a few links on cherokee frame stiffeners and front end suspension support.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=109512&highlight=cherokee+stiffeners

http://tntcustoms.com/jeepcherokeexjzjuni-bodystiffeners-2.aspx

http://mysnowplowreview.com/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=4


----------



## 93 cherokee (Nov 30, 2010)

Thats an awesome looking jeep!!! Great job! Thanks for those links, very useful!


----------



## PlowingUpward (Nov 16, 2010)

93 cherokee;1134694 said:


> Thats an awesome looking jeep!!! Great job! Thanks for those links, very useful!


Happy to help, have you decided on what setup your going with?


----------



## MLG (Nov 19, 2000)

I think the first thing is to let us know what sort of plowing you plan to do. For example, if it's just a couple driveways that's different than if you want to do 20-30 driveways. Now, if it is just your driveway, maybe a ATV with a blade on it is the way to go. Honestly, many of my neighbors have them and they never get stuck, Those little things can move a ton of snow. Plus, they can get into narrow places and turn sharply.

If it's just your driveway you are doing, maybe a couple others, any light-weight plow up to 7.5 ft will work. I'd get a taller plow. I'd personally rather have a 6.5' Western which is a little taller mulboard than a 7.5 blade that is low height. Reason is that the tall plows will roll the snow as you go and the short ones just push it. Down pressure is nice too, but doesn't really mean anything if you don't need or use it. But if you do, it's nice, like was stated above. Also, if you just do your driveway and don't get crazy, you won't need chassis stiffeners and probably not front end help. Might just get stiffer front springs if you even want to go that far. The guy I bought my rig from plowed with it for 6yrs and it eventually broke the front springs but I bought some heavy duty ones to install and that may be all you need to do. 

MLG


----------

